

O2 (UK's original iPhone carrier) drops unlimited data with iPhone4 - edd
http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html

======
cmsj
I've been an O2 iPhone customer since the iPhone 3G launch. I'll happily
switch to another network to not have to care about my data usage.

~~~
cmsj
Sorry, I was eating an apple (oh the hilarity) while I wrote that with a spare
finger...

I want unlimited data, but not because I want to make use of an absurd
quantity of data every month - I want it to be unlimited _because I don't want
to have to think about it_.

I realise that I'm ahead of the curve compared to a typical consumer, but I
don't care - to me the Internet is a constant. It's just always there and I
don't have to think about how much I'm using. It's like the air I breathe.

O2 have said that 97% of their customers will fit into the basic 500MB/month
plan, so only 3% of people will really be inconvenienced by this. My response
to that is - in that case why not simply invoke the "fair use" policies of
your unlimited data plan to move those 3% of people onto a more appropriately
priced plan and leave everyone else as "unlimited"?

------
strawberryshake
How can people afford these increasingly expensive smart phones?!

